# Enter to win a $100 Amazon gift card from Mohawk Consumer



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Enter to win a *$100 Amazon gift card* from Mohawk Consumer (Mohawk Finishing Products consumer line)! 

To enter, respond to this thread letting us know what products would help you the most with your woodworking needs. Or, if you already know Mohawk – tell us what your favorite product is and feel free to share pictures of projects completed with Mohawk or Behlen products! 

On *November 6, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select a winner.

_Mohawk Finishing Products is the leading manufacturer and distributor of professional wood touch up, repair and finishing products. Mohawk offers the highest quality wood coatings and finishing products, furniture polishes and cleaners, and touch up and repair products for wood and leather in the industry. _









Sponsored By: Mohawk Consumer


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't currently use Mohawk products but would be open to testing out in my shop.


----------



## dec11ad (Oct 22, 2015)

i dont use mohawk products but would be willing to try a varnish finsh someday


----------



## JBrackett (Oct 22, 2015)

I love Mohawk's entire line of finishing products. We've used stains, polish, many touch up products, even some leather restoration products. We routinely use Behlen products as well. Top of the line products.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

A good friction polish


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't currently use Mohawk products, but I'm always looking for better stain and clear coat products, worth giving a try.....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I've only used the fill sticks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many years ago I worked at a waterbed store and I was always touching up the display furniture. The manager saw this and brought in the Mohawk sales rep. They set me up with a Mohawk professional refinishing kit and I went to work restoring the pile of damaged bed frames and other furniture. We got in a shipment with two beautiful red oak triple dressers; one of them had been damaged in shipment with a gouge that was about a foot long across the grain starting out about 1/8" deep and increasing to almost 3/4" wide and 1/4" deep. I spent about 3 hours working on that dresser and set it out in the orphans section of the store. The owner came back looking for the damaged dresser and would not believe me at first when I told him he was looking at it. He got down close and inspected it from all angles and could not find the repair. I was very proud and I really miss working with those excellent products. The lacquer sticks, powdered dyes, graining pens and Lacqover were easy to work with.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

The finishing product that would help me the most is a polyurethane that comes in a smaller can (smaller than 1 quart). I destroy the can before I finish the contents.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd like to try the powdered dyes, and i need to start using more clear poly/shellac instead of using all oils like i have been. Time to grow again!!

Thanks
Earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sure there are products there all of us need.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I _love_ Mohawk products! I don't think I've ever tried one of their's that I _haven't_ liked.

I've mentioned the Radiant stain line (several times!!!)...try it; you'll love it.
Designer Stains Radiant Series - Mohawk Finishing

Phillip; have you tried decanting the amount you actually need into a working container...but don't put any leftover back into the original container. 
An old trick is to add an extremely thin layer of whatever solvent is appropriate on top of the product in the can...don't allow it to mix, it's a barrier layer.
Also, meticulously clean the rim of the can before replacing the lid.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Mohawk rattle can Ultra Classic Toner. I have a half dozen different shades in the shop. The real pros can match different panels perfectly, I get things real close from 3 feet away. 

It is great when you have multiple boards for a project and they came from different trees. As long as the grain is similar you can mist all of them to a common hue.

My daughter cheats and uses them on pallet wood. The "cherry" planter stands look great.

Steve.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

I am not gamiliar with the product, but would be interested in product information.
Roman Zubar
[email protected]
Or snail mail


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Finishing is definitely not my strong suit. I wish there were much more clarity about which to use on what woods. It all seems a mystery to me. I have used urathane products in the past, but not much else. I should visit Mohawk's site to see what information they have. Several people here like their products, which is a pretty good endorsement.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

For about 5-6 years I owned a woodworking business where we designed and built custom furniture, did restorations and repairs, and we used Mohawk products by the boat load. Count me in!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I had never head of Mohawk until this post. I would be interested in trying it, especially the Patchal Putty.

Bob


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Router Roman said:


> I am not gamiliar with the product, but would be interested in product information.
> Roman Zubar
> [email protected]
> Or snail mail



Hey, Roman;
here's some more info...
Distributors:
Find A Distributor
Products:
Lacquer Aerosols, Waterborne Stains, Leather Cleaners & More - Mohawk Finishing
:laugh2:


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Where can I buy your products?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Woody; Mohawk is a continent wide franchise; you just need to enter your location in their interactive form.
Find A Distributor

("Where can I buy *your* products?"
It's not a part of the Router Forum; Mohawk is simply supporting the Forum, and getting a bit more exposure from this thread.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are links on Mohawks site for "how to" videos on YouTube. Mohawk products are geared towards repairs of damaged wood or leather.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't used Mohawk products but if they can hide my mistakes I definitely need them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> There are links on Mohawks site for "how to" videos on YouTube. Mohawk products are geared towards repairs of damaged wood or leather.


That's certainly true of a lot of the how-to material and products, Mike.
However the bulk of their sales goes out their doors to cabinet shops and other large consumers of industrial/commercial finishing products.
Besides things like their repair sticks there's a lot of spray lacquers and stains etc in 5 gal pails.
When I'm in there, I see pallets waiting for delivery; easily $1,500 + orders. Makes _me_ feel like a piker...


----------



## majicmurf (Oct 23, 2015)

I could definitely use your finishing products for the giving me the scope to work with some unusually shaped inlays in my lights


----------



## Belg (Nov 2, 2011)

The kitchen I installed in a rental property was finished with Mohawk products and I got extra stain and finishing materials for the little extra pieces I needed. It was easy to use and blended perfectly with factory finish.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, that is certainly true of Mohawk Professional products but this is sponsored by Mohawk Consumer Products.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to know, Mike! I didn't even realize they made a distinction.
When I go into their bricks and mortar shop, they don't seem to differentiate(?).
Everything is on the shelves, but I'm guessing there's a significant pricing difference between Account customers and cash sales.
In any case it's pretty much the only place I buy wood finishing products and tools. Never been disappointed; always had great advice from the counter guys.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

5 days left to win $100,00


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Could always use another line of stains and finishes. Never used them but would love to try some out. I'd be particularly interested in a line of stains rated for exterior use. Most will fade in sunlight.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I'd be particularly interested in a line of stains rated for exterior use. Most will fade in sunlight."
?...You might be disappointed, Scott. Their (Mohawk's) products are aimed at interior millwork and furniture.
Worth asking I guess(?).
Have you tried any of the National coating manufacturers, Behr for example?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for introducing me to the Mohawk line. It looks like there is a dealer about 20 miles from me. Guess I'll have to go take a look, the products are interesting.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Taking your wallet could prove hazardous to your bank account, Oliver!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

We will be doing the drawing to determine the winner on Friday so if you haven't entered yet, please do so now.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I would love to try it.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Just one day left! If you haven't entered yet, now is the time to do so!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If I enter again does that double my chances?


----------



## WigWag Workshop (Jan 19, 2011)

I been wanting to try out some of their products. I have an upcoming woodworking project, a wooden train and cars that I think would be perfect to try them out. It's the epoxy putty stick, I sometimes get small chip outs, and this might be the solution.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

I've never used Mohawk Consumer products, but I can see great value using their Patchal Finish Putty. The junk I get at the big box stores is just that, junk.

Thanks
Walter


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> If I enter again does that double my chances?


what did you do w/ all the ones you hoarded???...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm very partial to Mohawk products...
good stuff...
and I don't want a gift certificate...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm very partial to Mohawk products...
good stuff...
and I *DO* want a gift certificate...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm very partial to Mohawk products...
> good stuff...
> and I *DO* want a gift certificate...


can't blame ya there...
Mohawk has got to be some of the best stuff on the market...


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

The fill sticks with the markers seems like it can be a winner. But will the protective finish you add over not bleed the markers?

they do say wait a week before you polish


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Shadowrider said:


> Could always use another line of stains and finishes. Never used them but would love to try some out. I'd be particularly interested in a line of stains rated for exterior use. Most will fade in sunlight.


Congratulations @Shadowrider!

Your name was selected in our random drawing for the $100 Amazon Gift Card. I will contact you by PM to get some information from you.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, Congrats.
Shhh, don't tell your wife...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lucky guy!


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you Mohawk! And Cricket too! I never win anything! And yea Walter, wifey is gonna be ticked when new goodies start showing up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Lucky guy!


yup...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations @Shadowrider !


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't used Mohawk as yet but would like to try them in my shop.


----------

